# Dog-A-Thon 2008



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Every year my local Humane Society hosts an event called Dog-A-Thon. Festivities include many vendors, shelter booths, activities (ex. Disc demonstration, Magnificent Mutt contest) and a beautiful scenic walk for everyone to take their dogs on. This was my third year working the event and my second year serving as a "water stop" for all the tired dogs and owners to take a break along the trail. I always love this event - so many fantastic dogs show up and participate. The photographer side of me is in doggy heaven during these times. 

Per usual, I thought I might share with you all the shots I managed to capture. Do bear with me though...there are quite a few ;]





































MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Done! I told you it was a lot  Hope everyone enjoyed!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, those are great Cute Shar Pei, and those sighthounds look beautiful. I cant wait to be able to participate in something like that.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures!!! Are there adoptable dogs there or people's dogs, or both?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Silly! It's a lot of fun and I know, isn't that Shar Pei great? I don't often see them around here.

Charlie -
Thank you! If I remember right, everyone in these pictures are personal pets - though there were adoptable dogs that attended as well.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Love all the pics!!!
Nessa


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Nessa


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Dakota..What a treat!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

No problem, Digit. I'm glad you enjoyed


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2008)

You must have had a lot of fun taking these pictures. They're great!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, I do! 
Thanks Esther!


----------



## Radar_Love (Jul 16, 2008)

*Wow, great shots! You must so enjoy these events! I know I would, like you said it's "Doggie Heaven" for the dog lover. You are real lucky to be able to do what you do.*


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I consider myself very lucky to be able to interact with so many animals on a regular basis.
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like a good time was had by all!

I wish our local shelter would do fun things like this. I think that a lot of people in my community would attend. I know that I, personally, would go because I wouldn't be able to resist seeing and meeting new dogs.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those pics. I love any kind of dog event. You must have had a lot of fun that. day.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are AWESOME pictures! All of them!!!!  I can't pick a favorite..there are to many.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Dakota they are all great. Looks like it was a fun day. I must say that you do a wonderful job with all the pictures but their was that "ONE" that stood out in the crowd. LOL I am sure you can guess which one it was for me. LOL Keep up the good work. :d


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Great pics! I love the greyhounds!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Great pictures! Looks like a good time was had by all!
> 
> I wish our local shelter would do fun things like this. I think that a lot of people in my community would attend. I know that I, personally, would go because I wouldn't be able to resist seeing and meeting new dogs.


It's great PR for the shelter and for rescue as a whole...dog people literally come out of the woodwork to attend fun events. Our next one is in August...it's called 'Woofstock' 

And I can never resist either. So many breeds so up that I don't normally get to see in everyday life.



LMH said:


> Thanks for sharing those pics. I love any kind of dog event. You must have had a lot of fun that. day.


Thanks, L! I love them as well :]



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Those are AWESOME pictures! All of them!!!!  I can't pick a favorite..there are to many.


Thanks Teddie! Lol, there are indeed a bunch of them. I had to get everything ready in a Word document first so that I could hopefully post fast enough to beat anyone that might be commenting. 



Inga said:


> Dakota they are all great. Looks like it was a fun day. I must say that you do a wonderful job with all the pictures but their was that "ONE" that stood out in the crowd. LOL I am sure you can guess which one it was for me. LOL Keep up the good work. :d


Oh yes Inga, I knew you'd love that Pei 
Seriously though...that Rottie girl was such a doll. I'm sure you're used to their clowny personalities by now - but she was REALLY hamming up for us.



Puppy_love_122 said:


> Great pics! I love the greyhounds!


Thanks Puppy! There were a lot of Greyhounds that day. All them them VERY happy to receive a few free pets.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> MORE


My personal favorite, although there were many beautiful dogs here. Thanks for sharing. We have these too in my town, I should make a point of attending with one of my dogs. I'd probably start with Mac..he's the most confident, social and obedient. 

Thanks for taking the time to share...and beautiful quality pictures too!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> My personal favorite, although there were many beautiful dogs here. Thanks for sharing. We have these too in my town, I should make a point of attending with one of my dogs. I'd probably start with Mac..he's the most confident, social and obedient.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share...and beautiful quality pictures too!


Mac - I LOVED that dog. She was such a beauty and so in tune with her owner. 

You should definitely attend - it's a lot of fun 
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Great pics!  I love the pic of the shih tzu. 

Do you know how old that boxer pup was? He lookes cute but a little to young to be out with other dogs.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

What great pictures!!! Looks like a great time. Events like this are a blast and it looks like everyone enjoyed themselves!!! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Great pics!  I love the pic of the shih tzu.
> 
> Do you know how old that boxer pup was? He lookes cute but a little to young to be out with other dogs.


Nah, I didn't ask. However, if I had to guess I'd say he was fine. His owners were very careful with him.



Renoman said:


> What great pictures!!! Looks like a great time. Events like this are a blast and it looks like everyone enjoyed themselves!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thanks Reno  It WAS a lot of fun.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Thanks Teddie! Lol, there are indeed a bunch of them. I had to get everything ready in a Word document first so that I could hopefully post fast enough to beat anyone that might be commenting.


Haha I do that all the time! Get them all lined up in the right order and in groups of four.  It does help.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, exactly  It does make things easier!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

your so lucky I wish they did stuff like that here!!!!!! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I am  Maybe one day someone in your area will start it up - there are so many benefits from hosting events in the community.


----------

